# Deer Hoist



## Joker (Sep 22, 2010)

I've seen these for sale and liked them so I figured I would just build me one .

It turned out pretty good . its all 2x2 tubing and it comes apart in the center just above the winch. the winch is a 1500lb 12v atv winch . I made the gambrel out of 3/8" round stock.

the thing is real sturdy and should have no problem lifting the biggest whitetail !!!


----------



## bristol_bound (Sep 22, 2010)

Very nice work Sir!
How does it come apart?


----------



## Joker (Sep 22, 2010)

bristol_bound said:


> Very nice work Sir!
> How does it come apart?


it just slides apart , there is a piece of solid aluminum about 15" long bolted inside the bottom half and the top just slides  over it . no tools required


----------



## bristol_bound (Sep 22, 2010)

Got Yah! 
Very cool, I love the 12V winch!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Sep 22, 2010)

really nice,I've been going to make one similar that chains to atree w/and use a  boat winch for WMA's.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice!!.......So does the electric winch plug into the trailer plug??


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 22, 2010)

very nice work joker


----------



## Joker (Sep 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nice!!.......So does the electric winch plug into the trailer plug??


It will when I'm done.


----------



## carver (Sep 23, 2010)

looks awesome,I made one a few years ago and still use it when hunting on a WMA or a club that don't have a winch.


----------



## blues brother (Sep 23, 2010)

My friend, you are talented!


----------



## george hancox (Sep 23, 2010)

very nice work.


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks good. 
Now we need to see some meat hanging from it.


----------



## bristol_bound (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey Joker, would you mind giving the dimensions? I can tell you put a lot of thought into your design, looks like you can lower the tailgate with it installed? Might like to build one my self one day, wont be quite as nice as yours I'm sure.


----------



## Joker (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes I made it where I can open the tailgate . hope this helps

 20" on top ,80" tall ,24" on the bottom


----------



## W4DSB (Sep 25, 2010)

nice work, mine was similar (before someone took it) except i used round pipe and made it where it could swivel at the bottom so i could turn it and put the deer into or out of  the truck bed


----------



## bristol_bound (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you Sir, very helpful and kind as well!


----------



## shea900 (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice lookin' work...


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 26, 2010)

Very Nice! You can tell you put a lot of thought into that lift before building it! Very clean design!


----------



## GOoutdoors (Oct 3, 2010)

Very nice--great idea!!


----------



## Trigg (Oct 5, 2010)

Sweet!  I'm curious as to how much $ you spent on materials...if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Joker (Oct 5, 2010)

Trigg said:


> Sweet!  I'm curious as to how much $ you spent on materials...if you don't mind me asking?


I had everything but the winch and I got it from a guy off craigslist for $40


----------



## blademan (Oct 5, 2010)

great job joker,lot's of pre planning


----------



## benafrye (Oct 13, 2010)

cool


----------

